
Automakers Must Deliver on the Promise of Self-Driving Car Technology - schintan
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2018/07/30/opinion/self-driving-car-accessibility.html
======
Fricken
>As the industry matures, the primary obstacles to wide adoption of these
vehicles are regulatory and political.

The primary obstacle is technological, there really hasn't been much in the
way of strong political/regulatory resistance. At a recent talk, when queried
as to whether upcoming mass transit projects should be shit-canned in lieu of
the imminent arrival of robotaxis, Waymo CEO John Krafcik cautioned listeners
to not get too excited, widespread availability is still a decade or more
away.

I fully support designing robotaxis that can accomodate the wheelchair bound
among those with other disabilities, but give the companies a chance to get to
a functioning business model for the dominant use case first. Henry Claypool,
and myself, a resident of a northern city with harsh winters will have to rely
on human driven taxis for the forseeable future.

